# Place to get custom painted bodies???



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Need help trying to find a place that can supply custom painted bodies - looking for someone that can get the bodies, paint and ship.

Post link here if you can.

thanks

mc


----------



## OvalDad (Aug 15, 2004)

*Painted Bodies*

[email protected] Try him he does great paint and supplies bodies and does shipping also!!!!


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Pete Zerneri.

Very sweet jobs, concourse winning stuff. E-mail him with what you want and he'll do the rest.

[email protected]

Later, Bret


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

fcagrafix.com :thumbsup:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

www.ripmotorsports.com

Bill does custom paint, mostly oval bodies


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I recently saw a few painted bodies on Ebay. The ones that caught my eye were painted by a Maine resident......really sharp~


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Larry Mullins out in Littleton Colorado does an excellent job. You won't be dissapointed.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

T-Bodz out of carrolton texas, they have done a few for me and prices are excellent, Mike if you need a phone # let me know


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Dale Motorsports in Zanesville, Oh. The email is, [email protected] .Most are around $35.00 to paint plus body, or you can send your body.
Johnny


----------



## garyk (Sep 9, 2003)

Charlie Barnes out of SoCal. He's on RC Tech and I know you can contact him there. Otherwise JS Bodies does a great job too.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll throw in a vote for Larry Mullins. He does great work that even I would stand behind.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Travis (travymoto)is good. I dont know too many of the others, but CharlieB's work is unbelievable amazing!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Lots of choices. Looks to be a few hard decisions to be made.

Thanks guys. 
mc

Jay - you running off-road? Goning to run mod truck and maybe buggy - goning to a large group running at Medina this year.

mc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rctazmanmc said:


> Lots of choices. Looks to be a few hard decisions to be made.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> mc
> ...


no racing for me at all on the weekends dirt or other wise  My job keeps me till 6 both sat and sun. I had a Factory team B4 last simmer and ran it one time practice in medina, and never saw the track again once my schedule changed,


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

There was guy in FLA, his last name was Zegers or Zegars.He had some really wild paint schemes.Anybody heard from him lately?


----------



## wizard108 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks JSP51N RACING however, a correction on the email address

[email protected]

http://www.geocities.com/dalemotorsports2000/Bodiespage.html

(If you get an error message, please check back. This is a free site with limited bandwidth.


----------



## wizard108 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dale Motorsports

Email is [email protected]

http://www.geocities.com/dalemotorsports2000/Bodiespage.html

(If you get an error message, please check back. This is a free site with limited bandwidth.


----------

